# Cycling with Glasses



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

I have prescription glasses and without them I can only see about 2 feet in front of me. I've tried contacts, but just can't get used to them.

So, I've been riding with my glasses and my sunglasses clip.

I'm looking for recommendations from other riders. Do you have a specific set of prescription glasses for cycling? Other options?


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

bdok said:


> I have prescription glasses and without them I can only see about 2 feet in front of me. I've tried contacts, but just can't get used to them.
> 
> So, I've been riding with my glasses and my sunglasses clip.
> 
> I'm looking for recommendations from other riders. Do you have a specific set of prescription glasses for cycling? Other options?


I'm extremely myopic, like you. Have worn specs since age 13. I'm getting older and have presbyopia (can't focus close) too, so I wear multifocal lenses (my sharp focusing range without glasses goes from about 5 inches to 9 inches)

I wear prescription sunglasses when I ride on sunny days. I don't get any special cycling design. I just look for a frame that's comfortable and seems durable. A regular optician like LensCrafters has a big selection, and I've never had any problems with them. RayBan always seems to have several designs that work for me, on and off the bike.

I honestly think cycling-specific sunglass designs are most hype and style to justify high prices. Others will disagree, I'm sure. Though I'll have to admit my prescription frames aren't exactly cheap.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I have horrible vision. I wore contacts almost exclusively for about 10 years until my eye doctor recommended against continuing with that. I live near Boulder, Colorado so I had access to lots of "sport" prescription eyewear. In the end, I opted for some old school styled Persols, which are my presciption sunglasses for all applications, including riding. I will generally put contacts in, however, for serious trail mountain biking.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

I just switched to contacts a little while ago and am OK with them so far (not a panacea but are ok). Before that however, I wore my regular glasses with a sunglass clip if I needed sun protection. It got to be a hassle though because of the sweat. This is why I prefer sport specific glasses. 

Some of it is hype but there are some features that are great – some have very good adjustable rubber grippers so they won’t slide around on the bridge of your nose when you are sweating and they hug your head better IMO. Many also don’t have rims around the lens so the visibility is better. If I’m low in the drops, I can look up and my eyes will be completely covered, whereas the lenses on my regular glasses where not big enough so I was looking over them. I prefer the sport specific but the Rx sport ones are expensive, especially when you want interchangeable lenses like I did. So it drove me to get contacts and medium quality (not high end but not low either) glasses. 

You can go to a store and try on regular and sport specific Rx sunglasses and see what you prefer. One thing about the sport specific ones though. I don’t wear them off the bike unless I want to look like I am attending a NASCAR event


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

JCavilia said:


> I honestly think cycling-specific sunglass designs are most hype and style to justify high prices.


I would claim that "cycling specific glasses" are the specific glasses worn while cycling.  

These guys did ok without modern specs.


----------



## dbleyepatches (Jun 22, 2011)

I do not wear prescription glasses but since I work strictly nights, I wear sun glasses pretty much every time I ride. I wear Oakley half jacket hybrids and love them. They stay on well and I don't have much trouble with sweat getting on them. I know they make them with prescription lenses, but I am not sure of the cost.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Pablo said:


> I would claim that "cycling specific glasses" are the specific glasses worn while cycling.
> 
> These guys did ok without modern specs.


Wait...what? Stop confusing me with that Jedi talk. 

Those guys are losers 

Very cool pics. But, there have been advancements in cameras, bikes, cycling clothing, and yes, even eyewear. 

Those guys did better than fine, but I bet most would choose different eyewear if they were racing today. But hey, the OP shold absolutely consider all eyewear and get whatever he wants, some of the most knowledgeable guys I've met ride with a regular pair of aviators. It's all good.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I just wear my regular glasses. The are generally fine but kind of suck for going down hill really fast when it's cold because my eyes water to the point I can't see. I'd assume wrap around cycling specific glasses could cure that but I don't know and I'll never find out because they cost too much with a perscription.

Anyway, I got transition lenses (the kind that get dark/light according to how bright out it is) in my regular glasses and I think they are great. Not just for cycling but for everything outside.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Laurent Fignon raced all of his career with spectacles and no sunglasses. He did OK.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I wear contacts & quality polarized sunglasses. My regular glasses (worn mostly at night) have Transitions lenses, which darken when worn outdoors. They work fine outdoors.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Prescription Oakleys. One of the more conservative designs, with two separate lenses, frame all around, etc.

Honestly, not my favorite frames. I had some Bolle sunglasses (non-prescription) for a while that I liked better. Unfortunately I broke the frame a couple of times, and that was that.

I do think there's an advantage to sport sunglasses. I don't think I need something more expensive, at least before getting prescription lenses, than those $60 Bolles.

If you do Oakleys, spring for the ones with the fancier material on the nose and temples.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Prescription Oakleys. One of the more conservative designs, with two separate lenses, frame all around, etc.
> 
> Honestly, not my favorite frames. I had some Bolle sunglasses (non-prescription) for a while that I liked better. Unfortunately I broke the frame a couple of times, and that was that.
> 
> ...


The problem with the Oakleys is that they can't accommodate a prescription beyond a certain point. My prescription is -5.00 or so, and there are no Oakleys that can handle that. I ended up going with a Nike Siege, which has a removable insert behind the tinted lenses, and this insert hold your prescription lenses. It's a bit of a pain, as there are four lenses to clean, but it works well and you can't really see the insert from the outside. Depending on how bad your prescription is, you might be limited to models like the Siege that employ the removable insert (I know Specialized has a similar model).

As for me, I'm saving up for Lasik so I can ride hassle free one day.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, I'm borderline. Like, -4.5 or something...

There's some distortion around the edges of the lense.


----------



## velocanman (Jul 15, 2011)

I used to wear glasses but my correction is minor so I stopped. But I did try two different things: contacts and prescription inserts:

Contacts dried out on me. Newer ones might be better, but I was wearing the daily wear contacts. The improvement in vision was so minor it didn't feel it was worth the hassle. Depends on how heavy your correction is whether contacts are a good choice. I have a little astigmatism and it didn't correct for that...

Prescription inserts might be worth looking into. Following is a link. I had the Bolle Vigilante 10 years ago. Since they still make the same model and compatible inserts, it suggests they are popular. The only real drawback I could find with these is you have to get used to the insert being closer to your face than the sunglass.

Amazon.com: Bolle Vigilante or Parole Small Rx Prescription Insert Adapter to Use with Sunglasses: Clothing


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

I have Bolle of some kind, multiple lenses, the prescription snaps in back of the colored lenses. I like them. I have a heavy prescription, and if it were any heavier the insert would be too close to my eyes. Keep that in mind.

I generally recommend glasses that fit as tightly to the face as possible, to keep wind out of the eyes in the most situations. You want a small gap all the way around (too tight and you can get fogging/smudge issues), and that depends on your face shape and the form of the glasses. You really, really want to try them on and look at how they sit, as well as feel.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

I'm with you. Sunglasses with my multifocal prescription from Lenscrafters using a Rayban sunglass frame work for me. I use dark gray polarized with a mirror finish in the Summer and have a set with brown Transitions lenses for Fall - Spring riding. One set is on the Daddy-O frames and I can't remember the other but its also a wraparound style. 

The Transitions factory is located near me in FL and the owners of our LBS have been doing some work with one of their groups who focus on cycling lenses. They have gotten some really nice looking and functional glasses that they wear whether in the shop or on the bike. My next set will be a dark Transitions lens with a light mirror tint for sure.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*did OK?*



frpax said:


> Laurent Fignon raced all of his career with spectacles and no sunglasses. He did OK.


Ha. He only wn the Tour de France twice. If his glasses had been more aerodynamic he would have won a third one ;-)

They called him "The Professor." Sadly, he died of cancer almost year ago, only 50 years old.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

cdhbrad said:


> I'm with you. Sunglasses with my multifocal prescription from Lenscrafters using a Rayban sunglass frame work for me. I use dark gray polarized with a mirror finish in the Summer and have a set with brown Transitions lenses for Fall - Spring riding. One set is on the Daddy-O frames and I can't remember the other but its also a wraparound style.
> 
> The Transitions factory is located near me in FL and the owners of our LBS have been doing some work with one of their groups who focus on cycling lenses. They have gotten some really nice looking and functional glasses that they wear whether in the shop or on the bike. My next set will be a dark Transitions lens with a light mirror tint for sure.


My current RayBans








These work great for me. My prescription is too extreme for serious wraparound styles like your Daddy-O.


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Appreciate all your help and suggestions.

Sounds like since my prescription is pretty bad and I have astigmatism, my options may be limited. Sure with my wife still worked at the eye Dr...I'll miss that discount.


----------



## rm -rf (Feb 27, 2006)

My eyes water heavily when riding with regular glasses, especially in cooler weather. I got a Rudy Project set with interchangeable lenses, and a prescription clip-in that sits behind the wraparound lenses. I have tinted and clear lenses. They were expensive, but they work really great on downhills and cold weather. I'm glad I got them.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm using a pair of RayBans... see below. Current prescription -4.50 in one eye and -4.75 in the other. Ray Ban was the one that said they can fit the lens I need.... been wearing them for riding and all other outdoor activities...

View attachment 237701


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

ROAD&DIRT said:


> I'm using a pair of RayBans... see below. Current prescription -4.50 in one eye and -4.75 in the other. Ray Ban was the one that said they can fit the lens I need.... been wearing them for riding and all other outdoor activities...


Yeah, R&D, that's a nice looking frame. I tried those on, and they felt good, but they have too much sweep for my -6.5 diopter.


----------



## cdhbrad (Feb 18, 2003)

My second pair of Raybans and my prescription are similar to Road & Dirt's, so I guess we can get away with more sweep to the lenses.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

I wear prescription glasses full time and for riding. I purchased prescription sun glasses from Costco. The frames are basic black, plastic and slightly wider to help reduce wind. The lens color is yellow instead of grey or another dark color. The person at Costco recommended this color since he said it would handle all lighting conditions. I really wanted grey, but decided to take his recommendation and got the yellow lenses. The color has worked out great, best decision I ever made. I can wear these glasses in bright sunlight through heavy overcast with great visibility. In fact when it's overcast, the glasses make everything brighter then it really is, I have to take them off to see it's really dark outside. Plus again, the wider glasses sheds wind, making these perfect for riding all year round. 

Also, the lenses are polarized and coated to reduce glare and scratches.


----------



## NYC_CAAD (May 4, 2011)

May be this can help
Rudy Project Rx Sunglasses, Helmets and Goggles - Leader in Cycling Sunglasses, Golf Sunglasses, Running Sunglasses and Prescription Sport Sunglasses



> FreeForm TEK™ is not just another Rx lens technology but a true personalized vision program designed for fashion and sport wrap frames. Suitable for a wide range of prescriptions and ideal for most types of sports and outdoor activities, the FreeForm TEK™ system is a highly engineered vision solution customized to your exact prescription and developed with leading optical laboratories using extremely sophisticated edging equipment and cutting-edge lens materials.
> 
> With FreeForm TEK™ You Get:
> 
> ...


----------



## vagabondcyclist (Apr 2, 2011)

I wear my everyday glasses. They have transition lenses and are full coverage. They do have frames around the lenses but I don't notice the frames getting in the way any more than when I wore "cycling" specific glasses. 

You might want to look at the your eye glass store and see if they have a more sport looking style and have them put transition lenses in them.


----------



## butlerrider (Feb 9, 2009)

*PLEASE....consider Fossil Codys*

I'm better than a -6. Obviously suffering from CSS (can't see sh!t). These glasses, although slightly big for my face in my opinioon, wrap perfectly to not only prtect the eyes and look cool, but also hide the major Coke bottle lenses. First "cool" pair of glasses I feel I have had since the second grade.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

BostonG said:


> Very cool pics. But, there have been advancements in cameras, bikes, cycling clothing, and yes, even eyewear.


True, but changes and advancements in bike technology are not one in the same, especially for the vast majority of riders who are not elite racers. With eyewear, I can honestly say that I discovered, much to my surprise, even when I'm all kitted out on a long fast ride, the differences between older and newer eyewear is minimal.


----------



## scunny61 (Jul 2, 2009)

I use Rudy Project prescription sunglasses from SportRx. They are a little pricey but interchangeable lenses and adjustable nose grips make them worth it. If you live in the US, then price wise, I think they are a good investment, however, be prepared to cough up not unsubstantial tax and duty if you live elsewhere.


----------



## ivanoile (Aug 15, 2011)

I use glasses mosstly when i'm going in forest or on mountain.Mostly I use them because of flying bugs


----------



## BillyWayne (Aug 1, 2011)

I have Oakley prescriptions. I have the persimmon lens that helps with contrast and it works well. I use them for mountain biking as well so the lighter lens is better in the woods. Oaks are not cheap and I will go with something less expensive next time. Don't get me wrong, I do love mine but I paid way to much. I had money from my work health insurance that I had to spend on massage or glasses so I went and used it on the Oakleys. Wearing eye protection is a good idea for protection from bugs (as stated above) and branches.


----------



## flyingfleet2000 (Aug 15, 2011)

I wear my RX glasses with clip ons. I find I need to clip on/off 2-3 times on an average ride because of lighting conditions. My eyes water a lot with the wind, so I think a pair of RX wrap around sunglasses (not necessarily cycling specific) would be beneficial-- maybe with a transition-type lens. Oh, and Fignon is the patron saint of bookish riders every where!


----------



## dgeesaman (Jun 9, 2010)

I have a mild prescription for nearsightedness and astigmatism. So I looked into sport sunglasses that can be ground to prescription but don't require the separate inserts. I came up with Wiley-X, Oakley, and Rudy Project.

In short, they are fairly expensive ($500 for lenses and glasses), cannot do as much correction as regular prescription glasses, and you must match the width of your eyes to the glasses. I bought a standard set of Rudy Project glasses w/o prescription and never bothered to get the Rx lenses for them. If you find that your regular glasses get in the way of your riding, I suggest you get your prescription checked according to the sunglass company's prescription worksheet. Then you will know if it's something they can do.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

I had forgotten I inquired on a similar topic that got a lot of conversation going: http://forums.roadbikereview.com/lounge/prescription-sunglasses-worth-price-212135.html


----------



## wcipolli (Aug 17, 2011)

I have regular anti-glare glasses from lens crafters and they're great! I never have a problem!


----------



## Downshifter (May 30, 2011)

I have a strong prescription and a narrow face. Just got a pair of the Wiley-X and like them so far. I got prescription lens, not inserts. As others have said, not cheap. They definitely help keep the wind out.


----------



## realbiker (Aug 18, 2011)

People certainly do it, but when I wear my glasses and exercise they end up sliding down my nose . Let us know what works for you!


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

I've got contacts...been wearing them since then invented them...back when they were hard little plastic torture devices. I have to wear sunglasses due to other eye issues and have always gotten wrap around style sunglasses to protect my eyes from bugs and rocks and wind. 
Nothing wrong with Ray Bans...love them but for cycling I want something that fits close to the skin and protects the eyes.


----------



## Peter_leo (Aug 26, 2011)

Bolle paroles have switchable shades (I believe) with a prescription insert.
Or get a big pair of prescription plastics, with a correct flip down or clip on.


----------

